# HDR Boat



## engalunda (Mar 1, 2013)

One calm morning in October..


----------



## ronlane (Mar 1, 2013)

That's nice, I like it.


----------



## engalunda (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you ronlane!
I used 7 exopsures on this one. Have a great day!


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 1, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## bunny99123 (Mar 1, 2013)

I like it, too!


----------



## Patrice (Mar 1, 2013)

HDR - so where are the overcooked cartoon colours?

Very nice, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mully (Mar 1, 2013)

Very nice ...this is how HDR should be used


----------



## ann (Mar 1, 2013)

lovely


----------



## jbkm1994 (Mar 1, 2013)

Very nicely done!  It's a framer!


----------



## ATVrider43 (Mar 1, 2013)

This is very nicely done!  Looks like it could be on a calendar


----------



## manaheim (Mar 1, 2013)

Pretty scene, beautiful exposure, really really well done HDR treatment.

The composition feels a little off to me... eyes led off into essentially nothingness on the right there, the horizon is dead-center in the frame.  Cut a bit off top or bottom might help a little.  Still, overall quite nice.


----------



## PropilotBW (Mar 1, 2013)

That is an awesome shot.  I can't wait to get the opportunity to try out an HDR scene.


----------



## CA_ (Mar 1, 2013)

*THIS...* is how HDR should be done. Love it.


----------



## baturn (Mar 1, 2013)

The best hdr I've seen, because it looks just like a really perfectly exposed photo. Well Done!


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm not digging the composition at all. Take a little off the bottom and right side and I think you have a great shot.


----------



## engalunda (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys! Will try another composition!


----------



## nos33 (Mar 4, 2013)

hang that **** on your wall.


----------



## dange (Mar 4, 2013)

engalunda said:


> Thank you ronlane!
> I used 7 exposures on this one. Have a great day!



what software you use...an how you handle whit ghosting on 7 exposures, special on threes and boat...
btw..nice photo..
thx..


----------



## StevenJohnson (Mar 4, 2013)

For some reason, that floating object all the way to the right is catching my eye. It's really bothersome. However, I understand why you went this far to the right, keep looking toward the background and you'll see the hill in the background. Absolutely gorgeous. If there was a way to heal/remove that right floating object, this would be the best HDR photo I've ever seen. Thank you, someone who actually understands HDR photography. It's hard to master, but you're doing fantastic!


----------



## Heitz (Mar 4, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## dmunsie (Mar 4, 2013)

Very nice. Impressive use of hdr. Granted when it comes to foliage it is best to keep it toned down. I hope you get the chance to go back there and take the same shot, but this time with a nice dramatic cloudscape, preferably at sunset.


----------



## brinda (Mar 5, 2013)

thank you. its lovely


----------



## engalunda (Mar 6, 2013)

Great feedback! I´ll give a new try with the cropping and some cloning!


----------



## LazyFrog60 (Apr 4, 2013)

Beautiful!  Looks so peaceful!


----------



## leelorimor (Apr 17, 2013)

Love it. Very peaceful scene


----------



## EDL (May 23, 2013)

I aspire to this level!

Wonderful!


----------



## Basil5278 (May 23, 2013)

Fantastic work 

All I would suggest is flipping it L-R


----------



## pisto1981 (May 23, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## cwcaesar (May 23, 2013)

Personally, if I were to crop this, I would take out the left side and the bottom.  I really like the negative space on the right, and like the stuff floating in the water.  To me, it adds a bit of character.  Really well done on the HDR processing.  I would love to get results like this.


----------

